# My Endless-R BCNR33 - Shooting in France



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Special thanks to my mates Lou & Fluo from Motor Cars for this shooting  :thumbsup:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

nice pictures and nice car! The location looks great for shooting cars.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice pictures.. Those headlamps really are a work of art!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Stunning, really classy shoot.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Stunning photos :thumbsup:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

very nice eikichi.

its much like mine.

congratulations on the photoshoot.

will try to do a mine on my own soon.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys 
But all the hard work was done by my friends who took the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

nice car!

nankangs on the front???:nervous::nervous::nervous:

Ur a brave man!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

damm that looks good...............


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

creedonsr20det said:


> nice car!
> 
> nankangs on the front???:nervous::nervous::nervous:
> 
> Ur a brave man!


That's what I've been told :chuckle:
I got them when I bought the car and never had any pbm, they grip well


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

the car is truly amazing. But the picutres look too normal in my eyes. But they are ok.

Cheers


----------



## FanatiC (Feb 25, 2008)

Clean car and great location, thumbs up!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

tut tut tut you could have atleast gave the back end a once over before the closeups! haha, only joking, great pictures and a really nice looking car


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Brilliant car Davy. Enjoying it so far?

Whats the spec anyways? I did a couple of searching on your car on here but haven't come far...


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

L14M0 said:


> tut tut tut you could have atleast gave the back end a once over before the closeups! haha, only joking, great pictures and a really nice looking car


lol you should have seen it when he dropped into tr racing before heading over to France, looked like it had never been cleaned! Looks awsome though nice pics


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

looks good davy!


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Great lookin' car mate. In the netherlands we have almost an exact copy of your car!


----------



## RB26NL (Sep 8, 2008)

clean looking car.

but stock looking except wheels...and stickers.

doubtfull if Endless realy has something to do with your car. Like Lars says...a original Endless is in Holland now.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

RB26NL said:


> clean looking car.
> 
> but stock looking except wheels...and stickers.
> 
> doubtfull if Endless realy has something to do with your car. Like Lars says...a original Endless is in Holland now.


This is an Endless demo car I bought from them last year & not a copy. You can speak to Rikku he can confirm 
Here's an engine bay pic















G40tee said:


> looks good davy!


Thanks Chris, hope to see you soon, I've never seen your car 






bkvj said:


> Brilliant car Davy. Enjoying it so far?
> 
> Whats the spec anyways? I did a couple of searching on your car on here but haven't come far...


Thanks Bas, here are the specs below. Car is great just enough power for me 

compression check as of 22nd/03/2008
1st cylinder: 11.0
2nd cylinder: 10.3
3rd cylinder: 10.5
4th cylinder: 10.2
5th cylinder: 10.3
6th cylinder: 10.1

Approx 430hp
Endless racing surge tank
90mm throttle
Endless racing Rom (ecu)
Turbos replaced
Endless racing original intercooler piping
Xenon headlights
18"9.5+15 wheels
kakimoto exhaust, 
Bee-R front pipe
Turbo exchanged for normal turbos
boost 1.1bar
2 layer Intercooler
Apexi Suspension
Defi Water Temp meter
Defi oil temp meter
Defi controller
HKS boost meter
HKS boost controller
Momo steering wheel and boss hub
endless modified trut hard pipe kitcustom pipe kit
HKS Turbo Timer






ratcapa said:


> lol you should have seen it when he dropped into tr racing before heading over to France, looked like it had never been cleaned! Looks awsome though nice pics


Dude, you should have seen the car after I arrived in France that evening, I had a "bug bumper" :chuckle: all black of bugs lol







*Lars-GT-R33,* what are the specs of your car?


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i think that eikichi's car is an original endless

i recall a post some time ago.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

ohhh, im such a fast replier.... not.


congratulations on the engine bay mate. cleaner than the outside =)

on a mild tune engine, how's the noise difference between ITB's and single throttle?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Light-R said:


> ohhh, im such a fast replier.... not.
> 
> 
> congratulations on the engine bay mate. cleaner than the outside =)
> ...


The engine bay picture was from when I bought the car, I wouldn't want to post one now :runaway: lol


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh and I did wash it, just can't clean the rear properly... and the wheels


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Mate glad to see you use your car properly, who cares about cleaning :bowdown1:


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> *Lars-GT-R33,* what are the specs of your car?



Hi,

It is not my car, but a friends.

Here's a pic of the engine:










Cheers.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks quite similar


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Eikichi said:


> Looks quite similar


Thought so to, until I saw that the vacuum(?) line is a different color on yours...:smokin:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

yes vacuum line (one of the few things i know about my engine :chuckle: )
afm & strut bars too


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Looking good, mate.

Not a fan of the stickers though.


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

Light-R said:


> i think that eikichi's car is an original endless
> 
> i recall a post some time ago.


It was at endless the same time i was enquiring about a black r32 they had, tis a very nice car and though not a huge fan of r33s the subtle mods suit it.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh yeah i forgot you still havent seen it yet! 

Let me know when youre going to a meet or something and will bring it out! thats as long as i sort this stupid issue out atm. (it wont fire  )


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

moleman said:


> Looking good, mate.
> 
> Not a fan of the stickers though.


I was the same at the beginning but as Rikku said, it's part of the car and part of its history as an ex-demo car and started to like it later on.
Also I can tell I got a stickered F&F car every time I go back to France  :chuckle:






G40tee said:


> Oh yeah i forgot you still havent seen it yet!
> 
> Let me know when youre going to a meet or something and will bring it out! thats as long as i sort this stupid issue out atm. (it wont fire  )


Sorry to hear about your pbm mate, hope you'll get it fixed soon, such a pain to have pbm on the gtr :chairshot
Will let you know next time I'm out or if I drive by your area :thumbsup:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

ratcapa said:


> It was at endless the same time i was enquiring about a black r32 they had, tis a very nice car and though not a huge fan of r33s the subtle mods suit it.


I wanted a r32 originally but hated the inside, too old for me.
As I use my car as a wknd & holiday toy to go back to France, I need some comfort inside... I'm getting old :nervous:

But despite the inside r32s are so sexy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds like a plan batman, just give me a text or something when you know if youre doing something.

Need to show you how to drive more than 20mph  

Yeah it is a royal pain in the behind, rob is going to sort it out me thinks, just is such a busy bugger so want to see if i can give it a go myself first.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not doing 20mph on the motorway... just 70mph   lol
Need to bring mine back to TR as well as I got smthng to change (can't remember the exact name in English). Rob & Justin told me not to push the car too much... that'll be ok with me driving :chuckle: lol


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

you cant remember the name in english? i severely doubt that rob and justin told you it in french! hahaha


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, I can't remember the name in French now lol
I know where it is though... could make a drawing for you sweetie? lol


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha keep the story on track now! 

how was hawaii ass hole? haha

We need to get dean on the case of the south mimms meet numero 2! am annoyed i missed out on that one!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

You didn't check my Hawaii pics on my facebook? Have a look there mate, I plan to move there one day lol
Yeah I saw Dean wanted to do another meet, I'm up for it as I couldn't stay too long at the first one.
Hope you can get your car sorted for that meet.


----------

